# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  بهترین دانشگاه های علوم انسانی درایران

## reza673

سلام بچه ها میخواستم بدونم درایران کدام دانشگاه ها برای رشته های علوم انسانی خوب هستند؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mahsa92

تهران_شيراز


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------


## hossein1377

بستگی به رشته هم داره ولی کُلاً دانشگاه تهران 

مثلاً قطب علمی حقوق  بهشتیه ! ولی رتبه های برتر میرن دانشگاه تهران  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشید

----------


## Shadow

قطب رشته هاي علوم انساني دانشگاه علامه هست. يه جورايي دانشگاه شريف رشته هاي علوم انساني هست.

----------


## hossein1377

> قطب رشته هاي علوم انساني دانشگاه علامه هست. يه جورايي دانشگاه شريف رشته هاي علوم انساني هست.


دوست عزیز ی زمانی قطب بود و بهترین از زمانیکه حجت السلام و المسلمین .... (رئیس قبلی) اومده بود دانشگاه بهم ریخته بود 

اما کُلا همیشه دانشجو های بهشتی و تهران ، حداقل رتبه های بهتری داشتن  :Yahoo (1):

----------

